# Algen auf der Folie...



## Teichforum.info (11. Nov. 2003)

Hallo...
da wir ja unser Koi - Becken dieses Jahr in Betrieb genommen haben, hat sich logischerweise ein Algenteppich auf der Folie gebildet, der dann auch mit der Zeit verschwunden ist, nachdem der Filter richtig läuft, zurückgeblieben ist jedoch ein grün/grauer Belag, der weniger schön aussieht. Weis vielleicht jemand von Euch, ob dieser Belag auch noch mit der Zeit verschwindet oder gibt es ein Mittel dagegen... das natürlich für die Bewohner unschädlich ist...
Hat desweiteren schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem sogenannten " White Powder " gemacht ???
Dieses Pulver soll hervorragend gegen Algen sein und vor allem völlig unschädlich für die Koi`s sein...
für eure Antworten danke ich Euch schon mal im vorraus...


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Nov. 2003)

Hi Frank,

ich würde wegen dem Belag nichts unternehmen. Schade um Deine schönen Koi. Außerdem hast Du sicher schon bemerkt, dass die Fische diesen Belag abgrasen. Bei stets guten Wasserwerten ist der Belag eine Voraussetzung für eine Art Wassergras, welches nach einiger Zeit wächst und in der Sonne unübertroffen gut aussieht. Meiner Meinung nach besser als eine blanke Folie. 
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Dez. 2003)

*Algen auf der Folie*

Hallo sigfra,
wie reinthanner schon geschrieben hat, werde ich gegen die Algen keine Chemie einsetzen.
Das Problem bei der Beseitigung eines Algenteppichs mit dem von Dir beschriebenen Mittel ist folgendes.
Die durch dieses mittleren vernichteten Algen, dienen den nachwachsenden Algen wiederum als Nährstoffe.
Dieses Spiel könntest Du dann jährliche fortsetzen, und du hättest keinen bleibenden Erfolg.

Ein gewisses Maß an Algenwuchs, ist in einem künstlich angelegten Teich fast schon normal.
Wenn es aber zu übermäßigen Algenwuchs kommt, würde ich das Problem an der Wurzel packen.
Algenwuchs entsteht in übermäßigem Maße, nur dann wenn im Teichwasser zu viele Nährstoffe vorhanden sind.
Dieser übermäßigen Nährstoffgehalt, kann durch zu wenig Bepflanzung und Belüftung kommen oder durch übermäßige Fütterung und daraus resultierendem Übermaß an Futterresten im Teich.

Was ich dir noch ans Herz legen kann, ist eine regelmäßige Überprüfung der Wasserwerte. Ich für meinen teil kontrolliere täglich die Wasserwerte in meinem Teich. Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass das Hobby Koi einen sehr Zeitintensives Hobby ist. Ich kontrollierte täglich alle Filter, Wasserwerte, und natürlich auch die Koi.
Seit ich vor knapp drei Jahren mit dem Hobby Koi begonnen habe, war mir nicht klar was es für einen Aufwand bedeuteten.
Was sich hier aber noch sagen muss, ist dieses Hobby nicht missen möchte. Jede Minute die man im dieses Hobby steckt, bekommt man beim Anblick seiner Koi tausendfach belohnt.
Es gibt für mich nichts schöneres, als meinen gesunden Koi beim schwimmen zurückzusenden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Dez. 2003)

*Algen auf der Folie*

Hallo sigfra,
wie reinthanner schon geschrieben hat, werde ich gegen die Algen keine Chemie einsetzen.
Das Problem bei der Beseitigung eines Algenteppichs mit dem von Dir beschriebenen Mittel ist folgendes.
Die durch dieses mittleren vernichteten Algen, dienen den nachwachsenden Algen wiederum als Nährstoffe.
Dieses Spiel könntest Du dann jährliche fortsetzen, und du hättest keinen bleibenden Erfolg.

Ein gewisses Maß an Algenwuchs, ist in einem künstlich angelegten Teich fast schon normal.
Wenn es aber zu übermäßigen Algenwuchs kommt, würde ich das Problem an der Wurzel packen.
Algenwuchs entsteht in übermäßigem Maße, nur dann wenn im Teichwasser zu viele Nährstoffe vorhanden sind.
Dieser übermäßigen Nährstoffgehalt, kann durch zu wenig Bepflanzung und Belüftung kommen oder durch übermäßige Fütterung und daraus resultierendem Übermaß an Futterresten im Teich.

Was ich dir noch ans Herz legen kann, ist eine regelmäßige Überprüfung der Wasserwerte. Ich für meinen teil kontrolliere täglich die Wasserwerte in meinem Teich. Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass das Hobby Koi einen sehr Zeitintensives Hobby ist. Ich kontrollierte täglich alle Filter, Wasserwerte, und natürlich auch die Koi.
Seit ich vor knapp drei Jahren mit dem Hobby Koi begonnen habe, war mir nicht klar was es für einen Aufwand bedeuteten.
Was sich hier aber noch sagen muss, ist dieses Hobby nicht missen möchte. Jede Minute die man im dieses Hobby steckt, bekommt man beim Anblick seiner Koi tausendfach belohnt.
Es gibt für mich nichts schöneres, als meinen gesunden Koi beim schwimmen zurückzusenden.


----------

